# Cubase Time Stretch Group of Midi Notes



## MoeWalsaad (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello all!
Is there is a way in Cubase 8 or higher to Time stretch a selected group of Midi notes in time inside the midi editor?
I know it can be done outside the midi editor by Time stretching the Midi event, but this won't help my situation.

This feature speeds up my Midi cleaning and polishing alot.. and many times I record my playing without following a tempo for creative purposes, then I sync my Midi to the tempo later easily by this feature that I had to do this in FL Studio years ago.

Here is an example of what I mean (from FL Studio) at 3:33
So I need something similar in Cubase


Any advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## A.G (Jun 14, 2017)

MoeWalsaad said:


> and many times I record my playing without following a tempo for creative purposes, then I sync my Midi to the tempo later easily by this feature that I had to do this in FL Studio years ago.


You can use the "Time Warp" tool in the Piano Roll MIDI editor to drag the tempo grid (left/right) and set it to the live performance MIDI note events. The Time Warp tool will create multiple tempo events. 
Hint: 
1. Adjust the Bars grid.
2. Set the sub divisions grid if necessary.

After you create a new (mapped) Tempo track using that procedure, it will be very easy to make a MIDI arrangement for that project.


----------

